# Recovery Bible



## ReformedWretch (Dec 29, 2004)

Ever hear of this? It's said to be translated by Hebrew, Aramaic, and Greek scholars, over a forty year period.

My dispensational alarm is going off. Could anyone fill me in?


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 29, 2004)

Recovery? Like in addiction?


----------



## Ranger (Dec 29, 2004)

It's by Watchman Nee and Witness Lee. Their hermeneutic is a weird form of classical dispensationalism. I would stay clear of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## turmeric (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 29, 2004)

> Watchman Nee and Witness Lee



Now that sounds silly.

Thanks guys!


----------

